# Issues with newly installed Delta shower valve



## YOUNG1

I am not a fan of these valves but a customer bought one and asked me to install it (Delta shower valve single handle multi-choice). All I am getting is hot water, and it does not shut off.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I suppose you're a Moen fan?

It is in the cartridge most likely...Unless you have soldered the cold side shut. There is not much that can go wrong with Delta valves. Have you changed the cartridge, if it leaking by it's the cups and springs.


----------



## beachplumber

Is the handle stoppinh in the down position


----------



## YOUNG1

The handle does not stop in the down position.
I will replace the cartridge on Monday and see what happens.


----------



## rocksteady

At the risk of asking a silly question, did you put the valve in sideways?






Paul


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

If it was in sideways it wouldn't shut of at all, got to be a bad cart, try putting a new one in.


----------



## rocksteady

Pegasusplumbing said:


> If it was in sideways it wouldn't shut of at all, got to be a bad cart, try putting a new one in.





YOUNG1 said:


> I am not a fan of these valves but a customer bought one and asked me to install (Delta shower valve single handle multi-choice). All I am getting is hot water and *it does not shut off*. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


 

I thought it wasn't shutting off. 








Paul


----------



## Epox

They will shut off if installed sideways. Reason I know is the stainless plate on the cartridge can be twisted 1/4 turn from the stem portion. The plate should lay horizontal but I've seen a few lately come with it in the vertical. 
Might wanna check that out. Be sure to notice the HOT side marking on the stem. Also had a few missing the cups and springs, may have fell out unaware but it will leak out the shower head if this happens. I agree you may have a faulty cartridge though it would be the first for me. They are solid valves.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Without hot _and_ cold pressure these valves won't allow any water past.

Bad cartridge or you have the temperature adjusted to full hot...check the temp setting on the stop wheel.


----------



## Epox

Which valve is this? 1400 series, 1700 series? You can adjust full hot temp but that won't disallow cold water.
Both temps to the valve have to have pressure or it won't work but again it won't give just hot water.
He says the handles does not stop in down position, I still say cartridge.


----------



## Epox

Few months ago we installed 3 1700's for a customer that were bought at home depot or something but the kits were complete with rough-in valves where as they come separate from trim kit at our supplier here. But 2 of them were missing the cups and springs. One was missing the temp control ring.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

rocksteady said:


> I thought it wasn't shutting off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. Hehe. Good catch rock, I miss that part completely.:whistling2:


----------



## beachplumber

rocksteady said:


> At the risk of asking a silly question, did you put the valve in sideways?
> 
> Paul


This is were i was going. I,ve had a kohler do very similar things.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

beachplumber said:


> This is were i was going. I,ve had a kohler do very similar things.


Did the OP also post this? I Googled in this problem, this came back ...
http://www.plbg.com/forum/read.php?1,469310


----------



## Widdershins

Epox said:


> Few months ago we installed 3 1700's for a customer that were bought at home depot or something but the kits were complete with rough-in valves where as they come separate from trim kit at our supplier here. But 2 of them were missing the cups and springs. One was missing the temp control ring.


You must have got the three valves I returned after robbing parts out of the boxes.:laughing::jester::laughing:


----------



## Widdershins

beachplumber said:


> This is were i was going. I,ve had a kohler do very similar things.


The biggest problems I've had with Kohler tub and tub/shower valves to date were self inflicted. I neglected to reassemble them correctly after taking them apart to solder them.

I now carry extra sets of the O-rings that go on the backside of the cartridge in case I drop one behind the tub or cut one when I misalign it.


----------



## Epox

Widdershins said:


> You must have got the three valves I returned after robbing parts out of the boxes.:laughing::jester::laughing:


Yeah figured as much,,,, :shifty: On a ranch 25 miles from town I robbed a unit I had stocked in the truck ( that you hadn't gotten to):laughing: . Was glad I had it.


----------



## beachplumber

Widdershins said:


> The biggest problems I've had with Kohler tub and tub/shower valves to date were self inflicted. I neglected to reassemble them correctly after taking them apart to solder them.
> 
> I now carry extra sets of the O-rings that go on the backside of the cartridge in case I drop one behind the tub or cut one when I misalign it.


I haven,t had to many probs with kohler. That particular time i had it installed at correct and for some reason while in a hurry i though it was wrong. So i then flipped a correctly installed valve 180 degrees.
I did have issues in a geoup of condos that sat unoccupied for a yr or two when the bubble first popped. The pb wouldnt opperate correctly about 6 valves out of twenty. Them are only the ones i got callwd about. I was not the original installer.


----------



## rjbphd

Get and install Moentrol faucets... problem solved.. without coffee...


----------



## Widdershins

rjbphd said:


> Get and install Moentrol faucets... problem solved.. without coffee...



I'm not a big fan of Moen or Delta, but I'll jump over several pallets of Delta's stacked 6 deep if it means I get a Moen.


----------



## Master Mark

delta makes very good tub and shower faucet.... 
you probably got a solder ball stuck in the hot side
 at the cupp. or lodjed in the cartridge...

take it apart, blow it all out under water pressure

install a new cartridge and it sould work fine...


----------



## Epox

Widdershins said:


> I'm not a big fan of Moen or Delta, but I'll jump over several pallets of Delta's stacked 6 deep if it means I get a Moen.


What is your preference?


----------



## Widdershins

Epox said:


> What is your preference?


Hans Grohe.

I didn't even have to think about it.


----------



## Epox

Do you have a particular model you recommend for the average home. And how does it compare in price to a Delta. I'm open minded to different things if it is comparable. I do a lot of replacements and it can be a tough sell as it is.


----------



## coast to coast

Widdershins said:


> Hans Grohe.
> 
> I didn't even have to think about it.


Hans junk . The ones I've installed used Velcro to hold the trim plate on . Lmfao junk . Delta all the way for me . Not a kholer fan either installed some of there junk shower valves a few yrs back and they also had some over complicated system to put the trim plate on . What's wrong with 2 screws nice and simple plus it give u a good seal against the tile . Moens alright but i think the basic delta trim looks better than moen plus the delta valve has to dedicated screw holes on the valve for mounting .


----------



## Tommy plumber

coast to coast said:


> Hans junk .* The ones* *I've installed used Velcro to hold the trim plate on .* Lmfao junk . Delta all the way for me . Not a kholer fan either installed some of there junk shower valves a few yrs back and they also had some over complicated system to put the trim plate on . What's wrong with 2 screws nice and simple plus it give u a good seal against the tile . Moens alright but i think the basic delta trim looks better than moen plus the delta valve has to dedicated screw holes on the valve for mounting .


 






That's hilarious, but true. I remember a valve that I installed that had velcro on the trim plate. Not to mention when I do have to rough-in a Grohe or HansGrohe, I am sitting there reading the directions which is printed in like (6) languages.


----------



## user4

Tommy plumber said:


> That's hilarious, but true. I remember a valve that I installed that had velcro on the trim plate. Not to mention when I do have to rough-in a Grohe or HansGrohe, I am sitting there reading the directions which is printed in like (6) languages.


Just install Dornbracht, the instructions are in only one language.


----------



## Epox

Tommy plumber said:


> That's hilarious, but true. I remember a valve that I installed that had velcro on the trim plate. Not to mention when I do have to rough-in a Grohe or HansGrohe, I am sitting there reading the directions which is printed in like (6) languages.


I work for a high end designer here in town. She is big on Grohe and does the full 9 yards with multi heads and splitters. She provides the units but yeah I have to sit and study the papers to make sure I rough-in correctly. I add on several hours of labor on her's just because it takes more consideration and install time. Never seen any velcro though.


----------



## rjbphd

Epox said:


> Do you have a particular model you recommend for the average home. And how does it compare in price to a Delta. I'm open minded to different things if it is comparable. I do a lot of replacements and it can be a tough sell as it is.


 For tried and true basic safety tub/shower valve.. MOENTROL.


----------



## rjbphd

Widdershins said:


> Hans Grohe.
> 
> I didn't even have to think about it.


 Now you're talking... I hate those expensive junk.. but at least I get more money from scrapper.


----------



## Epox

I'm most in favor of the delta 1700 series. I like the separate volume /temp control. Customers love them.


----------



## beachplumber

The last pegasus part i ordered came from hans grohe


----------



## surfdog

Delta


----------



## RealLivePlumber

delta makes a cartridge to convert a 1500 to a 1700.


----------



## AbsoluteDP

Epox said:


> Few months ago we installed 3 1700's for a customer that were bought at home depot or something but the kits were complete with rough-in valves where as they come separate from trim kit at our supplier here. But 2 of them were missing the cups and springs. One was missing the temp control ring.


 This is why I prefer to buy from my supplier, and discount on Delta faucets I have there also matter


----------



## YOUNG1

I took off the trim and checked the valve body in the wall and it was properly installed. Replaced cartridge and it still did dot make a difference.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Does it have integral stops?


----------



## rjbphd

YOUNG1 said:


> I took off the trim and checked the valve body in the wall and it was properly installed. Replaced cartridge and it still did dot make a difference.


 Time for MOENTROL


----------



## Titan Plumbing

rjbphd said:


> Time for MOENTROL


Bite your tongue...


----------



## YOUNG1

No intergral stops.


----------



## coast to coast

Ok so the water has been running at this house for how many days now ? Only hot , cartridge or you have a crossed line somewhere . Won't shut off cartridge or u haven't adjust the quite handle right . How long have u been plumbing ?


----------



## deerslayer

Master Mark said:


> delta makes very good tub and shower faucet....
> you probably got a solder ball stuck in the hot side
> at the cupp. or lodjed in the cartridge...
> 
> take it apart, blow it all out under water pressure
> 
> install a new cartridge and it sould work fine...


Yep, take out carttridge, close shower door and turn cold main on. If cold water comes out without cartridge then its the cartridge and the debris are convienently flushed away. Now turn the hot on and flush debris as well. Install new cartridge and your done!


----------



## CPT

There should be a detent adjustment on that valve that helps control the mix if I remember correctly. If the handle is not pointing down something is installed incorrectly.


----------



## BigDave

YOUNG1 said:


> I am not a fan of these valves but a customer bought one and asked me to install (Delta shower valve single handle multi-choice). All I am getting is hot water and it does not shut off. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


When the multi-choice valves first came out, I installed one and had a
leaker. It just kept dripping! Took it back apart and discovered
the stainless plate got scratched by the little screw that holds in the twin seat insert.
Since that day, I now leave the screw out and have had no problems
with them. Trim & cartridge choices for style and color, make this a
winner in my book.


----------



## drain surgeon

My guess is you just dont have the adjustment ring in place corectly. Ive done the same thing and felt like a fool when I figured it out!


----------

